# Birdie Diapers Anyone?



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone put their bird in a birdie diaper? What are your thoughts on them? Do they really work? Does it bother the bird? Is it worth the trouble?

Thanks!
Sis


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think it would irritate them and i think people who use them are lazy that they cant handle poop, if that is the case why get a bird


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think it would be sanitary for the bird. The droppings would collect and stick to the feathers, and could clump up and cause a problem in the area. I don't think it would be safe.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I use an avian fashion flight suit for when I take my birds outside. It does come with a built in bird diaper (which I really like). It keeps the birds from pooping down my back as well as keeping them secure. I don't use it when I'm simply letting them out of the cage at home. The flight suit has more of a pouch that collects the poop. The poop doesn't stick to the vent feathers and the pouch is very easy to clean after use. The suit is also really easy to take on and off. But other than when we go out, that is the only time they are "diapered".

The flight suits can be seen here.
http://avianfashions.com/


----------



## alija (Sep 28, 2010)

Personally I don't think it is laziness not to want to have to clean up bird poo! Cockatiels have much bigger wetter poo than say budgies (or even redrumps) so if your bird will consent to wearing a flight suit and it will help to keep your furniture and carpet and other fixtures clean, why not? The trick as far as I can see (as a new cockatiel owner) is convincing your bird that wearing one would be a good idea!


----------

